# Aerobic vs Power training



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I've been riding now for about 3 years, just recently getting back into the sport. I enjoy climbing hills and have been working on getting better. Currently, at the end of my ride I climb a small hill 2mi at a 4% grade at 10mph with a cadence of about 80 - 85. I'm trying to slowly lose weight (at 175 and would like to get down to 160) so that's already taken care of. Outside of that tho, should I concentrate more on increasing my aerobic capacity or increase my leg strength to push a bigger gear at same cadence? Which would give more bang of the buck so to speak? If that's the case what type of workouts would you suggest?

Thanks,

Ian in SD


----------

